# Here's what you can do with Imprintables twill cutting package!



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago, I stumbled into this website. I can't begin to tell you how much I've learned from being here. What I can do is try to give back a little, so here's an example of what you can do with what you can learn here  

A neighbor of mine approached me a few weeks ago about recreating an applique hoodie he bought a few years ago. There's more to the story that I'll cover later, but that's how I ended up looking for applique software and ways to cut fabric for appliques and ended up here. After reading for a few weeks, I contacted Josh at Imprintables Warehouse and purchased the twill cutting package from him. It included a Roland GX-24, the Twill Stitch Pro software, some twill fabric and a pile of samples and other things. After playing with everything for a few days, I set out to recreate my neighbors hoodie.

First things first, here's what the final version looks like:









So, I started with a picture of his hoodie, found the font they used on dafont.com and recreated the image in Corel 12










I then took the image, imported it into Cutstudio, found the edges and replicted the design so that I can cut 4 of them at a time and sent them to the cutter.










Here's what a weeded single version looks like


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Then we take the image and export from Corel as a PLT file, then import into Magellan.










I then selected all the outlines and used the 'convert to applique' feature.









From there, I exported it to a .PES file which my Brother PR-600 understands and loaded it up on the machine. First step is to run the outline to show me where to place the applique pieces










Now that we know where they go, let's add the weeded twill fabric










Second step of stitching is to run an inner outline to hold the pieces in place. I like this step because I can then see if I placed them correctly. They just have to be close, not perfect.









Final step is running the white outline satin stitch. Here's a closer view











When I first started making a replacement for my neighbor, doing this in all stitching would take 2.5 - 3 hours on the embroidery machine. Cutting the applique fabric takes about 45 seconds on the GX-24, start to finish of the embroidery/applique work is about 50 minutes now. I can charge the same for the finished product but now I can make 3-4 of them in the same time it took me to stitch a single item.

Remember I said more on the story later? He wore the shirt to the hockey rink a few weeks ago. The manager liked it so much he hired us to make the team warmups. Good problem/bad problem. Good is we now have a LOT of extra work  Bad problem is we now have a LOT of extra work.... We have to deliver roughly 275 embroidered/plastisol transfer jackets and pants by the beginning of September.

We're gonna be BUSY! 

Josh, thanks again for all your help!!!

Ted Falk 
Cobra Promotions Group


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial. 

That's a fantastic looking piece of clothing.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

what is the name of the cutting package? I just went in there but maybe I need to look harder. Looks very nice. I don't have na embroidery machine yet, but I'm getting the cutter soon.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

does anyone know a way to apply thes if you dont have an embroidery machine amybe by hand or a simple sewing machine. not the whole outline of course but maybe just the image like penguins then just sew the edges on without that thick outline is that possible??. great work buy the way.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Vinyl Cutters, heat presses, heat transfer material, transfer papers and heat printing supplies all at affordable prices.

If you look under vinyl cutter packages, it's the second one...

2Strong, you can buy lettering with the zig-zag sewing already done, then heat press them to the garment. Look on Stahls.com under Athletic, Sim Stitch.

One of the other things the Magellan program can do is 'convert to tackle twill' which creates the zig-zag outline stitching instead of the satin stitch to hold the applique down. It's not the most intuititive program I've ever used and it took me a couple of days to really figure out how to use it. Once I did, I find it to be very useful.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

2STRONG said:


> does anyone know a way to apply thes if you dont have an embroidery machine amybe by hand or a simple sewing machine. not the whole outline of course but maybe just the image like penguins then just sew the edges on without that thick outline is that possible??. great work buy the way.


yes there is a way not to use stitching. You can use heatpressvinyl on the edges and it holds up great. If you have questions get a hold of Josh at Imprintables and he can help you out.I have seen Josh do this at a Great Garmets Graphic Show. I was amazed and it looked great. ...... JB


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you i will be e-mailing him right now.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is a link to the video tutorial that explains this process: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t9959.html


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I was amazed how easy it was to use the vinyl instead of thread. ...... JB


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks josh, im guessing you got my e-mail. i had another question what if you want a single color design. do ou just use the same color vinyl as the twill? and is the .025 the minimum setting fo the vinyl the heat set the twill or can you use a smaller size? example i a white only letter on a navy shirt should i use white twill and white vinyl?? thanks sorry for the multiple questions im just very intrested in trying this out.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, if you wanted a single color design, just use the same color.

I have tested .25" to have the best result as far as washability. Going larger would definitely not hurt, but I wouldn't go to much smaller unless your design was much smaller proportionately.

Feel free to post as many questions as you have - thats what this place is for


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Josh is the twill on a carrier/backing sheet?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

vinyl signs said:


> Josh is the twill on a carrier/backing sheet?


If you want to cut it on a roll style cutter it needs to be on a carrier sheet. This is typically referred to as Pressure Sensitive Twill.

If you were cutting on a laser or flat bed cutter than a standard polytwill would be fine.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

so if i purchase a roll of twill i also need to purchase a roll or sheets of pressure sensitive twill to cut it on my roland gx-24?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

2STRONG said:


> so if i purchase a roll of twill i also need to purchase a roll or sheets of pressure sensitive twill to cut it on my roland gx-24?


Pressure Sensitive Twill is ready to cut on the Roland GX-24. It is already two layers - one layer of twill and one layer of mylar backing.

So in this case, you would just need the roll.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm just shiming in on this since I used pressure seni. twill for the first time last week. **You don't cut it out in reverse (mirror) like you do with other heat sensitive vinyls.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Kimsie said:


> I'm just shiming in on this since I used pressure seni. twill for the first time last week. **You don't cut it out in reverse (mirror) like you do with other heat sensitive vinyls.


that was going to be my next question thanks. how was your experiance using the twill. did you sew or or use vinyl.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I had another question. I noticed on the omprintables website it said that bthere is no need to heat apply the pressure sensitive twill does that mean there is no adhesive on the twill meaning there will be nothing holding down the middle of the twill but only the vinyl holding down the edges.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

2STRONG said:


> I had another question. I noticed on the omprintables website it said that bthere is no need to heat apply the pressure sensitive twill does that mean there is no adhesive on the twill meaning there will be nothing holding down the middle of the twill but only the vinyl holding down the edges.


It's sticky enough to stay on the fabric so it won't move around while you sew it. Not sticky enough to become permanent. You would need to use the Stahls sim stich, which is heat applied.


----------



## Heaven1 (May 9, 2007)

Great look and tutorial, I need to play more with my gx-24


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> It's sticky enough to stay on the fabric so it won't move around while you sew it. Not sticky enough to become permanent. You would need to use the Stahls sim stich, which is heat applied.


I will not be sewing it. i will be applying it with vinl on the edges. did you watch josh's video


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

When you heat press the vinyl, you will also be heat pressing the twill. The combination will stay in place. I ran a t-shirt with twill and vinyl just to see what it would come out like. It's been through the wash about 20 times already and it's still stuck to the shirt. I think I only used .15 instead of .25 as Josh recommends and my registration is off slightly but it's still holding strong.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks guys i have to try this i will order some and see for myself


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

2STRONG said:


> I will not be sewing it. i will be applying it with vinl on the edges. did you watch josh's video


Yes, I did. You asked about the PS Twill and whether or not there was anything holding it down while applying the vinyl. 
I stated it is tacky enough to stay in place while you sew, but I should have added, or apply vinyl. Otherwise the twill you use can move around. 
The other alternative is the sim stich product from stahls that you actually heat apply.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> Yes, I did. You asked about the PS Twill and whether or not there was anything holding it down while applying the vinyl.
> I stated it is tacky enough to stay in place while you sew, but I should have added, or apply vinyl. Otherwise the twill you use can move around.
> The other alternative is the sim stich product from stahls that you actually heat apply.


Oh! sorry. i looked at the sim stich fom stahls and it seems good but doesnt look like you can by it by the roll only the numbers and letters the have stock.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

2STRONG said:


> Oh! sorry. i looked at the sim stich fom stahls and it seems good but doesnt look like you can by it by the roll only the numbers and letters the have stock.


correct, because it already has the finished stitching on the edges to make it look like it's been sewn.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

yeah they look good i wish they had the letter font i needed that would have saved tons of time.


----------



## jws1 (Nov 29, 2009)

How much is Twill Stitch Pro Software? Also where would I get the best price for a Roland GX 24 Cutter? Thank you jws1


----------



## hanabi5 (Oct 29, 2010)

hey @tfalk , the links are gone.if you got more samples i would love to see them.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hopefully the links are fixed, looks like there was a bad .htaccess entry on the website.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

This post is from 2008 so the links may have moved, try Googling Twill Stitch Pro Plus program it will take you to some videos and the links to purchase the program. It has been upgraded and they added the "Plus".


----------



## hanabi5 (Oct 29, 2010)

tfalk said:


> Hopefully the links are fixed, looks like there was a bad .htaccess entry on the website.


 Hey thanks I got it! You've given me some great ideas. Good work!


----------



## TTOriginals (Feb 24, 2011)

2STRONG said:


> does anyone know a way to apply thes if you dont have an embroidery machine amybe by hand or a simple sewing machine. not the whole outline of course but maybe just the image like penguins then just sew the edges on without that thick outline is that possible??. great work buy the way.


You could apply the twill in a bunch of different ways. There are many different stitches that could be done to apply that same logo. Whether you do it by hand or just a regular sewing machine. Zig-Zag and straight stitches are just a couple. You won't get the same 2-color effect with just a single stitch like those, however. 

You could also permanently seal the twill down by backing additional adhesive onto it.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Tfalk. I just did a sample cut on some twill. How did you set up your gx24? I did get it to cut the twill but not as clean as yours. It has some frays and had to crankthe ppressure up pretty high. I used a 45 blade.
Thanks
Chad


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I also had to put the pressure pretty high, around 220 if I remember correctly. The pressure number is kind of meaningless since you can change the pressure by adjusting the depth of the blade... While it will slow things down a bit, I've found that by cutting everything twice, I get much cleaner cut lines. I think I'm using a 60 degree blade.


----------

